# Breeders In North Carolina



## Alrod (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello,
I am so glad I found this site. My wife and I live near Raleigh NC. We would like to have a German Shepherd come be a part of our lives.
We would prefer a local breeder. We also prefer a pup with German lines. We have no plans to breed, or show the dog. Here is a brief summary about us and of what we are looking for:

We have no children living at home
Fenced in back yard
We have 2 indoor cats (ragdolls)
We want an indoor/outdoor dog (mostly indoor)

Dog attributes/characteristics:
Male 
Family Companion
Easy to train
Intelligent
Protective of family and home
courageous 
Large size (not oversized)

I grew up with German Shepherds but haven't had one in about 20 years. I know what wonderful dogs they can be. So basically at this point we want to start looking at reputable breeders. I have read the links on what to look for in breeders. It would be nice to here from you all however. Nothing beats real life experience.

Here are two NC breeders we have found, but we really know very little about them outside of what is posted on their websites:

http://www.hausbrezel.com/
http://globalhausgermanshepherds.com/


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

sent you a PM..


----------



## josephsimpson (Aug 18, 2012)

I too am looking for a breeder. I live in Cary, NC so I would be interested in learning what you have discovered. If you don't mind can you share your findings? If you would prefer to PM them to me, I understand. I would like to leverage your findings. We seem to have the same criteria for a GSD


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Two years ago I purchased a German Shepherd pup from a breeder in NC. Three days later...parvo...6 months later....finally got rid of the ecoli...among other issues!!! Please if you are thinking twice about getting a pup from NC PM me!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

There are are good breeders and bad breeders everywhere. Plus, any dog can get sick. We have some very good (working line) breeders here in NC.


----------



## josephsimpson (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I do appreciate you not naming names. I will PM you for further information. NC does have challenges with regards to breeders. I hope that the state can eventually come to terms with the need to enact laws that stop mills yet still allow people to raise and develop a breed as a breeder. That said, I have met a few that I am sure are good breeders but as such they only breed once or twice a year. I am now past the loss of my last dog but it seems that most of the recommended breeders do not have litters at this time.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Hey Alrod, have you found a puppy yet? I know of a good breeder with a litter of 8wk old puppies ready to go. I'll pm you his site information.


----------



## 93mastercraft (Mar 14, 2010)

I would like to rekindle the thread as I am also looking for another German shepherd.We are in the Raleigh area too. It's been a year almost to they day our "Buddy" passed. I am very wary about NC breeders. We treated buddy for numerous diseases.


----------

